# ka24de swap in 1991 d21



## directed113 (Sep 1, 2010)

wondering what tips or advice anyone has in swapping my ka24e engine with the ka24de out of a 240sx. what wireing do i have to replace? can i just replace the head and intake manifold and use my block? can i use my stock computer and harnesses or do i need the 240sx computer and harnesses?

my goal is to put in the DE with a mild turbo set up. any advice is greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I just PM'd schmauster, he has done the swap, runs a turbo on this motor, and has amazing knowledge of what you need to do start to finish.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Shumauster sent me this, hope it helps...

The truck ka24de drops right in, if you use a 240 motor, its higher compression and has a front sump oil pan which has to be converted to rear. The truck motor would be better for turbo since it has like 8.5 compression stock... 240 motor is 9.5.

I used the truck motor mounts and motor mount brackets, everything was pretty easy. As far as the wiring, the easiest thing would be to get an OBD1 240 harness and use the stock power/speedo wires from the ecu. Use the 240 ecu because you can actually tune it.

Cant think of much becides that, the truck motor would be way easier and worth finding, you would want to put an intake manifold from the 240, the cams would be a good idea but there would be a lot of shimming to do. The stock truck cams seriously suck.


----------

